
Humble Bundle starts accepting Bitcoins - bencevans
https://twitter.com/humble/status/332589676705746944
======
elisee
The Humble Bundle Bitcoin FAQ might be worth checking out:
[http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/113...](http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/1139817-bitcoin-
faq)

Seems mostly addressed at existing Bitcoin users with a very short two-
sentence intro to let people have a sense of what Bitcoin is, which sounds
like a good approach to me.

